# 3 super reds shy away from a feeder goldfish!



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

I bought 24 gold fish and i have had 2 dead ones and one that has a diesease. the one where you know..they get white spots and all. should i dispose of him? or will he heal? is he spreading the disease? i chucked 1 goldfish that just suddenly died but looked healthy so i chucked him in and left. when i got bck there was 2 bits off him. but then i put a live goldfish in and they would get close to it and then suddenly shy away! wuts wrong? i got them yesterday so... o and how can u tell they are hungry? someone said something bout their bellies looking flat but i dont get it... does anyone have a pic of a fish that looks full and of a fish that looks hungry? thx! o and they are 2-3 inches big.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

how big are they again? give them time to adjust to the new tank and they will be more than happy to eat. maybe try smaller feeders until their confidence builds.

Joe


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

they will need time to adjust to the tank you only got them yesterday so give them time.
they will be taking down feeders soon dont worry
dixon


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Give them time to get use to the new tank. After a while they will attack those feeders you see. Just be patient.

alway quantitine your feeders before feeding them to your P's.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

when should i feed them feeders? 2 times a week? and how many feeders each time?


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

the goldfish are being quarentined but one looked healthy but it died probably from the change of tanks and the trip so i fed him to the p's and they took 2 bites out of it. o and is 24 little 1-2 inch feeders in a 29 gallon tank that has no decor fine?


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

will my pleco eat my feeders if the p's dont see it before the pleco does? its only and inch bigger then the goldfish and its the same size as the p's


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

MR HARLEY HELP


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

well i g2g see u in bout 2 hours or more or so lol


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

pleco's are algae eaters......they dont eat fish......maybe when it's dead.....dont worry about your p's not eating the feeders......juss try not to feed them so much.....and what are quaratine the feeders in??? that white stuff on the feeder doesnt sound good.....next time medicate them a little longer before feeding them to your p's......try to introduce other foods...or starving them for few days......that always works for me


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Slip...
First off, you may want to introduce other types of foods to them especially at that size...I would just start feeding them Hikari pellets and Beefheart...try to get them trained on those pellets first .. Throw them in there and they will eat when they are hungry...turn your lights off so they come to the top..
You may want to avoid feeders because as you have seen they carry disease that you do not want to spread to your fish...








You can also get mealworms(Jumbo Hotshots) or nightcrawlers from you local walmart or fish and tackle store..
while they are juvies get them to eat these foods first that way as they grow they will be used to it ...and then start with the quarentined feeders once in a while to keep the fury







alive..
Plecos eat all the dead and waste and crap on your tank .....and then they take a big crap of there own....They are forever shitting..








Good Luck


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

DO not waste yur time trying to cure goldfish and if they look sick or hav white spots..for petes sake dispose of them and dont feed.
and yes like mr harley said intro new food


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would never feed a fish that died to my fish.....you never know what the cause was.

*moved to feeding


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

My pleco loves shrimp and beefheart, but they wont hurt your Ps.


----------

